# Just discovered eggs from Jewel Cichlid - Help!



## KMNL

For the past few days they have been acting strange. Very aggressive and territorial towards my Malwai cichlids. Today, I discovered eggs! Idk how long they've been there, but now it all makes sense. Anyone who can help guide me or give me suggestions would be greatly appreciated. This is my first time, Idk what to do?


----------



## thetim6

If they are common jewels, I wouldn't be too interested in raising the fry unless you just want to do it for the experience. The fish aren't worth much and I have actually had a hard time GIVING the fry away in the past!

The eggs will hatch in a few days. The parents will viciously defend the babies, possibly even killing the other tank inhabitants. Sometimes the bigger jewel will beat up and kill the smaller jewel, especially in small confinements. As you have probably noticed, these fish are gorgeous in their breeding dress.

Jewel fry seem to grow very fast. I actually have a group of about 30 jewel fry I'm raising right now (line breeding, for fun not for money) and they are growing so fast it's unbelieveable! I have a six month old group of julidiochromis dickfieldi fry that are almost 2 inches, whereas my 1 month old jewel fry are pushing 1/2 already, some bigger. In six months, I think the jewel fry will be bigger than the julidiochromis juvies, no doubt about it.

You don't really have to do anything, the parents will raise the fry themselves. Depending on what type of malawi cichlids you have and your tank size, you may have to keep an eye out for aggression (which could possibly become fatal). If you really want to raise the fry, I suggest getting a 10 gallon tank and removing the fry once they become free swimming.

Otherwise, you can just let nature take its course. If you really don't want to bother with raising the fry or in dealing with the parents aggression, you can simply remove the eggs before they hatch. The eggs will make a treat for your other fish, if you decide to go that route.

If you have anymore specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## KMNL

Sad news.

Just 2 hours ago, I had checked on my jewels. The eggs were starting to "wiggle" and after I got done with dinner, I came back downstairs to check on them again. The eggs were gone. All that is left is a white residue on top of the flat rock where the eggs were laying. The couple is no longer protecting the territory. They are still aggressive towards the other fish. Idk what happened? I've been making sure that they have had food to eat and the other tankmates have kept their distance. My biggest fear has come true. I think they ate the eggs or another tankmate did 

I didn't want to raise any fry. It just happened. I thought they were still juvies. It would've just been neat to see it all. But I guess it'll have to wait for next time. ( SIGH )


----------



## KMNL

Could it be possible for the them to have moved the eggs?


----------



## thetim6

Well there are a few possibilities here. One is that the parents and/or other fish in the tank ate the eggs. The other possibility is that the eggs hatched and the babies are sitting in a pit of gravel somewhere wiggling around. Chances are if the parents are still protecting an area, that area is where the fry are.

Yes they can and will move the fry by scooping them up in their mouth and swimming them to a new locale.

I can't say for sure, but it sounds like you witnessed the eggs hatching and came back to them completely hatched. There are no egg residues left behind, you will not see any trace of the eggs except maybe a few that didn't hatch.

Keep your eye open and look on the gravel around the parents, there is quite a good chance the eggs hatched and the fry are wiggling around the bottom.


----------



## KMNL

Actually, they've taken new territory to a new spot - the cave. After considering the information you've given me and the little research I've done. It's a good possibility that the eggs did hatch and they've moved them into the cave. I didn't see any traces of egg residue, but I did see a whiteish film that was left over. The red-tail shark was by the platform trying to scoop them up. They look like empty shells or whatever.

But the couple are now guarding the cave, which is a little dark so I can't see anything.


----------



## KMNL

Thank you, thetim6 for all the help and input thus far  Its been a challenge getting answers on here. Doesn't seem like people on here want to help out noob's.
Thanks again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## tankmates

Congratulations on the new fry. It sounds like they have been moved and should be free swimming very soon. The parents will do a nice job protecting them. What other fish are in the tank?

Now that you have a pair, you may want to move the fry to another tank. The pair will most likely spawn again in a few weeks. In my experience, the parents will eat the fry prior to another spawn. What kind of jewels are they?


----------



## KMNL

I've been watching the pair, and looking for fry but I haven't seen anything yet. I have bigger subtrate rocks instead of small ones or sand. So, I can't see anything since they're in a dark cave. They both take turns or even both will stand watch, but Idk if thats just being territorial or actually protecting fry. I don't recall them being that way before. They're still chasing away the other tankmates. The pair is no longer dressed when they were mating and protecting eggs. They're back to regular color.

Um, I'm not sure what you mean by what type of jewel. But its definitely not the turqouise. They're just regular jewels. Hehe.

I have a 75gal tank with an assortment of Malawi cichlids.


----------



## KMNL

No fry. The jewels ate them. They're no longer watching over their territory. I'm sad


----------



## KMNL

KMNL said:


> No fry. The jewels ate them. They're no longer watching over their territory. I'm sad


FIRST OF ALL,
I would like to apologize for my "noob-ness" and my impatience. Today, I discovered fry. About 100+ of them. The last time I checked, there were under 50 eggs. I'm completely shocked! And I had believed after a week, after the wigglers disapeared, they were gone/eaten by the pair. No wonder they were still causing havoc in the tank. LOL. They have now moved under the log, and both jewels are being good parents. The fry are the cutest things in the world. Unfortunately, I don't intend to breed or keep their fry but we'll let nature take its course. First time experience was pretty exciting. Thank you all for your advice, suggestions and help 

PS. Is it normal for the jewels to "eat" and spit out the fry? Jw, cause I saw it happen more than once today. And, it wasn't feeding time.


----------



## KMNL

PICTURES TAKEN 09.26.08


----------



## redzebra24

Congrats on the fry


----------



## giannifish

Hey guys,
I jsut saw my Jewek cichlids spawing too. I am very surpraise because I thoght they were still very joung.

I will check on them again tomorrow. And follow your suggestion. and like to raise cpople of them, why not


----------



## kai

Hey guys, when do i start feeding the **** baby brine shrimp?
I had to separate the parents from their eggs as this is their third spawning and on the previous 2 occasions the male seems to be eating the eggs after they started wiggling.

My **** are not free swimming but they are definately wiggling and rolling about on the rock and i can see their eyes and there is a round clear ball under their body? 
is this the egg sack that they are still consuming?

Do i only feed them once they are free swimming?

any advice is really appriciated thanks.


----------



## KMNL

kai said:


> Hey guys, when do i start feeding the fry baby brine shrimp?
> I had to separate the parents from their eggs as this is their third spawning and on the previous 2 occasions the male seems to be eating the eggs after they started wiggling.
> 
> My fry are not free swimming but they are definately wiggling and rolling about on the rock and i can see their eyes and there is a round clear ball under their body?
> is this the egg sack that they are still consuming?
> 
> Do i only feed them once they are free swimming?
> 
> any advice is really appriciated thanks.


I'm still new to this fry thing. But I'm pretty sure you want to feed them when they're free swimming. Thats my guess.


----------



## KMNL

giannifish said:


> Hey guys,
> I jsut saw my Jewek cichlids spawing too. I am very surpraise because I thoght they were still very joung.
> 
> I will check on them again tomorrow. And follow your suggestion. and like to raise cpople of them, why not


Haha, thats how I was too. I thought my jewels were too young. I didn't even think they were compatible. But I got a big surprise  Yeah, raising them is totally up to you. They say once they make fry, they continue to about every month or so. If you're worried about tank space, keeping fry might be a problem.


----------



## kai

thanks KMNL, what you said makes sense :lol: , how else are the fish going to go after the food if they can't swim.

thanks for reassuring me.


----------



## KMNL

You're welcome Kai.
Also consider crushing up flake food as well. They like both baby brine shrimp and flakes 
Good luck with your fry. I started out with close to 100+ and only have 20 left.


----------



## kai

Hey guys, i found this website which i think is really informative on the developmental stages of cichlid fry. It was really helpful for a beginner like me :lol: .

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/bre ... pment.html


----------



## KMNL

I ran into that websit myself. I found it somewhat helpful.

Anywho, update on the fry. I watched them go from 100+ to 20 to 7. I did a 80% water change yesterday and could not find any fry. I guess the big fishes got a nice meal  From the looks of things, looks like I'll be having more fry soon. They're beginning the mating process again. And I think, if the pair is compatible, I'll be having fuellborni fry soon as well


----------



## KMNL

Just an update. About 3 weeks ago, the pair seemed ready to breed again. I've been waiting for awhile since the last spawning. Unfortunately, the male tore her apart  I removed the male and isolated her for a few days. Because her fins and body was so damaged, she eventually passed. I don't think I'm gonna get a new female. I'm still kinda pissed off at the **** fish. I was THIS CLOSE to flushing him down the toilet. LOL. So no more jewel spawning for me.


----------



## akonvict

i am having the same problem 
i also saw the eggs hatch but jewel ate them 
waiting for them to breed again 
how long?


----------



## akonvict

hi there


----------



## HubbysHobby

My husband and I have a pair of Red Jewel Cichlids and they mated and placed the eggs on a rock, my husband bought a small plastic aquarium that we put in our tank and placed the rock in it so that the babies are safe from the other fish. they are due within the next day or so. We placed a a cheesecloth between the plastic lid and the aquarium so that the babies once they hatch cant get out. Hopefully this will help keep alot of the fry alive. the parents still guard the mini aquarium. I am so excited to see if this little plan works. if anyone has anymore info about what else I should do please tell me. lol thank you :fish:


----------



## GTZ

Once they're free swimming.


----------

